# Scolopendra hardwickei



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

Has anyone got photos of their set up for these

i just want some ideas for mine

also is there any care sheets available anywhere

cheers Kev:2thumb:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

kevhutch said:


> Has anyone got photos of their set up for these
> 
> i just want some ideas for mine
> 
> ...


il get some pics of mine tomorrow if i remember.
i keep my big (10 inch) one in a 30x30x45 exoterra, with the top clingfilmed up, a few inces of moss andn eco earth a big branch and a fake plant stuck into the polystyrene back drop.
Theyre easy to keep i find, apparently they like it a bit warmer than most scolopendra


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

This is a joke thread yes?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

inkyjoe said:


> il get some pics of mine tomorrow if i remember.
> i keep my big (10 inch) one in a 30x30x45 exoterra, with the top clingfilmed up, a few inces of moss andn eco earth a big branch and a fake plant stuck into the polystyrene back drop.
> Theyre easy to keep i find, apparently they like it a bit warmer than most scolopendra


Does it make use of the height Joe?


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

sorry, forgot to get pics of the set up, but yes, I often turn the light on in the mornings and shes on her branch or scaling the backdrop
heres a pic of her making use of the height








I still really cant get over her, she really does take my breath away. King of inverts!!!:lol2:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

She is lovely.. how much are they these days?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

wow, she's awesome :flrt: I'd be scared to death it would escape though.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> wow, she's awesome :flrt: I'd be scared to death it would escape though.


lol. i know i should be scared, but im not really. just a matter of exercising caution and giving respect. Oh, as well as properly securing the tank...theyre awesome escape artists apparently.

My 3 were £80 each, though it seems fairly variable


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

is it possible to sex a centi visually?


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

i think there are a few species that are visually sexually dimorphic, but its hard to tell. Hardwickei arent one of those species though 
maybe theres someone who can shed more light on this?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry that would'nt come through my front door!!!!! infact wouldnt go within 20 foot of it without a spade..... I'm scared to ask what it eats ???


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> Sorry that would'nt come through my front door!!!!! infact wouldnt go within 20 foot of it without a spade..... I'm scared to ask what it eats ???


small children judging from the size of it :gasp: how are the eggs doing Joe?


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> small children judging from the size of it :gasp: how are the eggs doing Joe?


the eggs, im gutted to say, didnt last more than a few days, despite me turning them and cleaning them with a soft paintbrush daily. I definitely called the wrong shot there. apparently hobbyists are no match for mums in this case  .
Ur only partly right there garlic pickle, they can only eat a small piece of a child at a time, so i keep the rest of it in the freezer.... shouldve kept his football on the own side of his fence


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

inkyjoe said:


> the eggs, im gutted to say, didnt last more than a few days, despite me turning them and cleaning them with a soft paintbrush daily. I definitely called the wrong shot there. apparently hobbyists are no match for mums in this case  .


gutted mate.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

ahem:whistling2::whistling2:

sorry to butt in.

any care sheets available

cheers kev: victory:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

well done at buying a pet before you know how to care for it!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> well done at buying a pet before you know how to care for it!


What a f***ing surprize bauldpoodle has nothing positive to say. go play with some traffic 

I got one two and am wondering the same thing lol hell they were only 30 quid at the show how could ya say no


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> What a f***ing surprize bauldpoodle has nothing positive to say. go play with some traffic
> 
> I got one two and am wondering the same thing lol hell they were only 30 quid at the show how could ya say no


Thanks josh

i wasnt going to react to the comment above you

i do know how to look after them but just wanted to know if there was a care sheet available as i like to have a copy around for all my creatures for reading, just something i do

so as josh says, look out for the lorries they will hurt


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> What a f***ing surprize bauldpoodle has nothing positive to say. go play with some traffic


it's hardly a bad point, no point getting something prior to reading care sheets. Above this post he states he knows how to care for them...but would like to find a care sheet. I do wonder how you can learn to care for something without reading something which discusses their care..which would be a care sheet in either book form or a post on here, which they could always print off...


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

kevhutch said:


> Thanks josh
> 
> i wasnt going to react to the comment above you
> 
> ...


Yea i get there general care i was just wondering about species origin and wether there kept any differently to other scolopendra sp. 
n hell theres no need to flame someone for asking for more info about somthing there caring for lol


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

brownj6709 said:


> Yea i get there general care i was just wondering about species origin and wether there kept any differently to other scolopendra sp.
> n hell theres no need to flame someone for asking for more info about somthing there caring for lol


no he was asking for a care sheet not more info. If you know how to look after them you don't need a care sheet. This is all good if you ask this before buying but asking after you have brought I tend to think numpty.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

Baldpoodle said:


> no he was asking for a care sheet not more info. If you know how to look after them you don't need a care sheet. This is all good if you ask this before buying but asking after you have brought I tend to think numpty.


does anyone actually care what you think

you have obviously finished playing with your captain

have a nice day:censor:


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

Can i ask another question

Does anyone know of a good book on scolopendra Hardwickei, as i have purchased one

i dont need a care sheet as i know how to look after them but would like some more INFO

if you have an ISBN no. for them or just the title this will be great

hope this isnt to much of a distressing question, as i know it will really upset someone on here, and he or she will have to leave his or hers usual drivvell from the safety of behind hisor her computer

thanks to everyone else
cheers Kev


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

kevhutch said:


> does anyone actually care what you think
> 
> you have obviously finished playing with your captain
> 
> have a nice day:censor:


handbag anyone.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> handbag anyone.:mf_dribble:


no thanks poodle , you can keep it . :lol2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

kevhutch said:


> Can i ask another question
> 
> Does anyone know of a good book on scolopendra Hardwickei, as i have purchased one
> 
> ...


Not a book on S, hardwickei on its own but I do know a most fantastic book on scolopendra which does cover this species it very nice detail and also many other species as well.



> hope this isnt to much of a distressing question, as i know it will really upset someone on here, and he or she will have to leave his or hers usual drivvell from the safety of behind hisor her computer
> 
> thanks to everyone else
> cheers Kev


dam I just read this bit so I will let someone else help you as I don't think you would like any help coming from me.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Mutley.100 said:


> no thanks poodle , you can keep it . :lol2:


no, no , no I was asking for one as I was thinking he had his handbag out so thought I had better get one quick as well.:whistling2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> no, no , no I was asking for one as I was thinking he had his handbag out so thought I had better get one quick as well.:whistling2:


It's so hard to tell with only a 2 word sentences like those .:lol2:


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Alright People,

I managed to find a reference to this book, but as it's privately printed etc I can imagine it'd be quite difficult to find....

_Sandefer, Carl. 1998. The giant centipedes of the genus Scolopendra: their captive care and husbandry. Privately printed. Pages unnumbered._

Also found this https://www.morebooks.de/store/gb/book/scolopendromorpha-chilopoda-of-taiwan/isbn/978-3-639-00301-7 which is less specific to the Scolopendra genus but still looks good.

Josh, when did you get yourself a S. Hardwickei?! Amazing looking inverts but jesus you're braver than me! I'd love to come round and see how your collection is doing!!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

durbans said:


> Alright People,
> 
> I managed to find a reference to this book, but as it's privately printed etc I can imagine it'd be quite difficult to find....
> 
> ...


 
yer more thn welcome m8 but itll av ta e before the wkend lol as im movin out (back ta my old dear's) but me n vick should have a place soon (with allot more room for inverts hopefully lol)

N bauld poodle lol id love to see whats inside your handbag lol soap on a roap, piles cream, a hair band, your dead mums ashes lol


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know the book quoted here but there is also Orin McMonigle's book on pedes that maybe of some use also. 

Elytra and Antenna: Insect Books

For those who love biting fish hooks try this link :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Let me google that for you


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

stunning 

i would love to have a full size one  i have been thinking of getting one soon

so i am asking now care sheet  how hard are they to keep ?


----------



## Reclusive Duck (Jul 11, 2010)

MrGaz said:


> stunning
> 
> i would love to have a full size one  i have been thinking of getting one soon
> 
> so i am asking now care sheet  how hard are they to keep ?


Bear in mind, my wife and I are fairly new to the hobby (about 18 months) and we've had no problems keeping our Hardwickei so they're aren't especially difficult.

The main problem is preventing escape (like all pedes) but as long as you use a tall enough enclosure then no worries. The other main thing to consider is their temprament, and if ours is anything to go by, be careful! I always always always use 12in tweezers in the enclosure. Ours can be quiet one day and absolutely evil the next, very unperdictable, not good when dealing with a 7inch+ pede. But that's only my experience with them, others may have different experiences. 

We got ours from a place called Hatton Bug Zoo, which is middle of nowhere east of Worcester. It cost us £60, and when I checked a couple of days ago they still had one left for £65. If it's the same one I saw then it's a 7in(approx) adult. 

I would highly reccomend getting one, they're stunning creatures. And i'm sure the lady at Hatton Bug Zoo will be relieved to see it go as she was pretty nervous of it when we got ours! lol


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

well done a load of reading and just bought one  from the same place cant wat for it to get here now 
what size was you inch wise


----------



## Reclusive Duck (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice! You won't be disappointed! If I figure out how to upload pics on here i'll post some of our little darling


----------



## Reclusive Duck (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Reclusive Duck (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

stunning


----------



## richard hardwick (Jan 2, 2010)

fantastic looking pet dont think the wife will let me have one :lol2:i wonder if its a distant relative(check my surname ):lol2:


----------



## Reclusive Duck (Jul 11, 2010)

MrGaz said:


> stunning


 
Thanks, he/she still amazes us now. 

I did reply to your PM but i'm not sure it sent for some reason so i'll repeat my answer here just in case. We tend to feed ours 1 large cricket or locust per week. Don't panic if it doesn't eat for a while, ours stopped feeding for a month.


----------



## Reclusive Duck (Jul 11, 2010)

richard hardwick said:


> fantastic looking pet dont think the wife will let me have one :lol2:i wonder if its a distant relative(check my surname ):lol2:


 
You could try explaining to her that they're misunderstood, and in fact you can take them for walks, rub their belly and they're great with kids Once it's in the house she won't argue with it!


----------



## richard hardwick (Jan 2, 2010)

just done the same thing with my leo but used my birthay as a excuse:lol2:


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

they are ferocious eaters as well: victory:


----------

